# My new toy



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 26, 2015)

Picked up this Durst 606 Saturday evening with the 50mm Schneider and a 75mm Anastigmat. 









In its new home:





Cleaned all the glass inside and out. Made sure it is spotless:





It came with a few extra things such as a roto-dryer, a box full of Kodak filters, some custom cut film holders, a couple of thermometers, tongs and whatever this box thing is: 

















what the heck is it?


----------



## limr (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2015)

Durst nonetheless! Congrats!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for fixer, stop bath and developer? What about paper?


----------

